# Ga16DET



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

*Ga16DET*

Is there anybody out there with a GA16DET that didn't use the new Hotshot application. What turbo did you use and how difficult was it to fit it onto the car? I know chef has done it cuz i think i already asked him where he got his but i got no specs on it.


----------

